# October Photo Comp - WINNER ANNOUNCED



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

How cool is that.
Welcome aboard Yak Fisher


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

OK,

*(edited 05/10/08  )*

Here are a couple of recent ones,  purely for the fun of it and to share a couple of shots that i like.

None of these qualify for the comp as they were all taken in September.

please enjoy. 

Taken last month in Platypus Bay. Arch Cliffs on Fraser Island in the back ground.










Upper Tinana Creek, near Tiaro (about 30 klms south from Maryorough)









Endangered Mary River Turtle (I think) same creek and area.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

A couple more,  just for fun, again, none of these qualify.

View from Tallegalla Weir wall down Tianana Creek.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Mick , they are sensational photos China, i love the whale and the "Tortle" because im not sure if its a turtle or a tortise , :shock: a lot of artistic skill there buddy , nicely done


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Haya Baz,

Thanks mate. I think it is the endangered Mary River turtle.

G'day Swamp, thanks mate. My bad, mis read the original post. sorry,.


----------



## mattyp (Mar 7, 2008)

Great to have Yak Fisher on board.








Photo taken on 2/10/2008
At Ricketts Point, Melbourne
Hi-res image available: yes
Agree to have image reproduced?: yes
Didn't catch a thing that evening, but it was a magic sunset.

Cheers
Matty


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

OK a coupe more,

Taken today in the Howard Weir.

Sometimes, for me, it is not just about the fishing.


----------



## Cheeky (Jul 8, 2008)

Date photo taken: 5/10/08
Location of photo: Huon River TAS
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes - 1.76mb
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes









Cheers,
Cheeky


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

Sunday 5th October
Pt Hughes, SA
Olympus 850SW 8mp










Not much but its the only photo from the whole weekend that worked :evil:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

A couple of recent beasties.

download/file.php?id=27753&mode=view









Location of photo: Coochiemudlo Island, QLD
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes

download/file.php?id=27752&mode=view









Location of photo: Durras, South coast of NSW
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes

Red.


----------



## Chop (Jan 3, 2008)

The best thing about owning a canoe or yak! The serenity!










Date photo taken:28/7/08
Location of photo: Kangaroo island
Hi-res image available: 7.2
Agree to have image reproduced:yes


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

Gday Chop, i beleive the photo needs to be taken in October to qualify for the comp.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Date photo taken: 7 oct
Location of photo: Narara Lagoon, Brisbane Waters
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): YES
Agree to have image reproduced: YES










Couple of photos from the Durras Lakes weekend
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): YES
Agree to have image reproduced: YES


----------



## Chop (Jan 3, 2008)

fishnfreak said:


> Gday Chop, i beleive the photo needs to be taken in October to qualify for the comp.


ohwell saw that others arent and thought what they hey.

Chop


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

*Bass shots*




























Date photo taken: all taken 5-10-08
Location of photo: Midnorth coast
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes

*Odd Bass*










Date photo taken: 6-10-08
Location of photo: Midnorth coast
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes

*Scenery*




























Date photo taken: 5-10-08
Location of photo: Midnorth coast
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes

*The end of the line*










Date photo taken: 5-10-08
Location of photo: Midnorth coast
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes 
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes

*Shag snag*










Date photo taken: 6 -10-08
Location of photo: Midnorth coast
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes


----------



## azzaroo (Aug 17, 2007)

muzakeral and blue hunter out in the oily pre dawn ocean off coffs hbr on sunday oct 12th







over 5mp ,yes permission to reproduce ,yes,time taken to try to get a larger photo submitted ,too @#$%#$en long!!


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Awesome shot Azzaroo!!!

Mine don't compare, but you have to be in it to win it! A few shots of Durras Lake 10th October. More to come when I bother cropping them.

Date of Photos 10th October
Location: Durras Lake
Hi Res Available (>=5 MP): Hmmm only about a MB each so maybe not.
Agrere to have reproduced: Yes


































OK the last one isn't much of a photo, and it was taken by Patwah, but I just wanted another opportunity to show off my PB yakfish :lol: .


----------



## azzaroo (Aug 17, 2007)

arso, sorry guys, but i fugdup, i've got an olympus 1030sw 10mp camera and i thought it would take 10mp shots all the time :shock: :shock: sooo stupid i am  yes you must set the quality of the shots and i had it set to the lowest setting..dohhhhhso yeah disregard my entry and i'll try and get out this weekend and get a few covershots ;-) allelse fails i might get nude and climb into the string hammock on my deck and try out the wide angle...or macro....or sompthin...oh dear..


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

... And a few more from Durras. Details as above.


----------



## powerslave (Sep 29, 2008)

A Beautiful LBG Arvo what inercity body of water is more gracious..


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)




----------



## azzaroo (Aug 17, 2007)

dawn date;oct.19 5mp+;yes repro; yes


----------



## ScottoHB (Aug 30, 2008)

My wife Katrina with a 90+cm flathead from Point Vernon - which actually ate a small cod she hooked 1st - the big girl actually had 3 goes to get the cod down before we landed her - & released to spawn another day 8)

Sunday 19th Oct 08 - Point Vernon Hervey Bay Q










Nephew Matt Fitzpatrick with his 1st bream on a lure - on his 1st trip out in a yak 8)

Hi res shots avaialble - yes

Reproductions - OK

* just email for hi-res if needed


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Date photo taken: 18 October 08
Location of photo: Peel Island QLD
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): YES
Agree to have image reproduced: YES

RED SAIL IN THE SUN SET









ISLAND PARADISE


----------



## butts (Oct 7, 2007)

Gday All,

Here's a couple of the boys off Bellambi.










Date photo taken: 12/10/08
Location of photo: Bellambi NSW
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes










Date photo taken: 12/10/08
Location of photo: Bellambi NSW
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Date photo taken: 11 October 2008
Location of photo: Long Reef, Sydney
Title: "Dave" (in Pauly's ex-Adventure)
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP):Yes
Agree to have image reproduced:Yes


----------



## Cheeky (Jul 8, 2008)

Now that is a very impressive photo sdb. One of the better photo's I've seen in a long time. ;-) ;-) ;-)

Cheers,
Cheeky


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh I think we have a winner. SBD that's stunning!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Date photo taken: 11/10/2008
Location of photo: Clovelly, NSW
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): yes
Agree to have image reproduced: yes


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Date photo taken: 17 October 2008
Location of photo: Clovelly, Sydney
Title: "Lloyd"
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP):Yes
Agree to have image reproduced:Yes


----------



## Cheeky (Jul 8, 2008)

I think that one is even better than your last sbd.

Awesome photography. ;-) ;-)

Cheers,
Cheeky


----------



## Jase (Aug 11, 2008)

Wow, SBD comes in with a brace of crackers

Inspiring shots indeed.

Prolly up there for best of the year?

well done

Jase


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

I love SBD's first one on this page. (The one taken on 11th Oct)

Awesome photo.

His second one is really good too.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Date photo taken: 11 October 2008
Location of photo: Long Reef, Sydney
Title: "Heading out"
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP):Yes
Agree to have image reproduced:Yes










Date photo taken: 11 October 2008
Location of photo: Long Reef, Sydney
Title: "East"
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP):Yes
Agree to have image reproduced:Yes


----------



## Cheeky (Jul 8, 2008)

Come on now sbd - save some for next month :lol: :lol: ;-) ;-)

I think you've got it in the bag this month  

Cheers,
Cheeky


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

That first one SBD is a cracker. I'd love a high res copy to use as a background


----------



## mattyp (Mar 7, 2008)

that's quality stuff SBD!
Gotta be happy with that mix of pix.
Also would love to get high res copies for desktop.
Superb!

Matty


----------



## joejoe (Sep 28, 2008)

lots of great photos there, looks like wp camera on wish list for christmas joe


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

some great shots their SBD, joejoe what is that fish your holding its HUGE!


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Date photo taken: 25.10.2008
Location of photo: Long Reef - Clovelly
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes


----------



## JTC (Oct 19, 2007)

Tough decision this month.

Several rippers from Hairymick, sbd's first one and I also love AWTY's shot of the yak with the tree branches in the foreground.

Now... To pick just one :? .

Eenie, Meenie, Minee, Mo!

Good luck to all.

Jason


----------



## LobsterArm (Oct 25, 2008)

love your sunset photos sbd, amazing snaps.


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

Now taking bets on other people BUT SBD winning :S


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Woohoo! I'd like to thank AKFF & Yak Fisher magazine, all you voters out there & my long suffering wife. All shots taken on an Olympus 790 toy camera. I have many thousand crap sunrise photos (not all from this month).



LobsterArm said:


> love your sunset photos sbd, amazing snaps.


All sunrises, I see as many as I can (am allowed to). They were two beautiful mornings.

Love Ash's kingy shot, hairymick must live in paradise, keza's is surreal & theres some other fine stuff there as well.


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

sbd said:


> Woohoo! I'd like to thank AKFF, all you voters out there & my long suffering wife. All shots taken on an Olympus 790 toy camera. I have many thousand crap sunrise photos (not all from this month).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny out the 790, i got one too. It takes a dozen motion blurred, underexposed out of focus shots, and then will take one great one. I'll usually take 4-5 photos of the same thing just to make sure i get something reasonable.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Got my first issue of my Yak Fisher magazine subscription - thanks again to AKFF & Yak Fisher for their sponsorship of the photo comp!


----------

